# WET WET armpits...rec's for an antiperspirant?



## anjanasadil (Aug 23, 2006)

First off, sorry if this grosses anybody out!.... I have such a problem with wet armpits (not odor), even if i'm not doing anything vigorous like excercise. I've tried secret platinum and Degree, both of which didnt seem to help much. I'm hoping you ladies can recommend me a GOOD antiperspirant/deodorant. Any and all recs will be appreciated!! THANKS much ladies, as always!!


----------



## trace_567 (Aug 23, 2006)

Being in england I don't know if you can get this over there, but Mitchum antiperspirant works quite well for me. I usually go for there range for sports (coz mentally i think it might be more powerful) and I use either stick or roll on. I started using it because other brands left me with wet patches.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 23, 2006)

lady speedstick invisible anti-perspirant in powder fresh


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 23, 2006)

Certain Dri. I may be mistaken, but I think it's the strongest you can use without a prescription.


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.drugstore.com/products/pr...-PLST-0-SEARCH

Here is a link for Certin Dri. I've never used it but like littletingoddes said, it's supposed to be the strongest. I hope it works for you.


----------



## alucinor (Aug 23, 2006)

Yep, Certin Dri should do it. My mom and friend use it and they love it. Just don't put it on after you've shaved your armpits because it stings.


----------



## CamaroChick (Aug 23, 2006)

I have exactly the same problem, and those antiperspirants didn't work for me, either. The ones I've found that DO work are Lady Mitchum (or men's Mitchum, for that matter) and Lady Speedstick 24/7.


----------



## vickih (Aug 23, 2006)

one word: DRYSOL


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 23, 2006)

If it is for working out only maybe try a men's deo. I've had to use my bf a few times and it works really well. The only thing is I don't like the smell. -- I don't remember the brand, but I'm assuming all men's brands are stronger than the women's. His may be speedstick, it has red packaging.


----------



## Nox (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah I would try going for an unscented men's deoderant. They make those formulations stronger than they do for the typical women's deoderant.


----------



## shockn (Aug 23, 2006)

I third the MItchums! It works really well.


----------



## wafflewoman (Aug 23, 2006)

I like the Arm &amp; Hammer women's with the powder scent. I think it works a lot better than Dove and Adidas.


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 24, 2006)

I can't say I have a major wetness problem, but Dove does wonders for me. A friend of mine has major wetness (sounds kinda funny!) and she used Certain Dri, but that didn't even work. It works on most people from what I hear.


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 24, 2006)

Yep, I also can't say I have a major sweating issue because I have to stay in AC as much as possible, but I totally 2nd the Dove! I used to use several other Deos, but I started using Dove a couple years ago and absolutely love it.

Oh, just a little side note, if I know I'll be outside or running around *Errands* alot in a day, I also take and use the Dove right under my breasts, in between them and make a quick swipe across the bottom of my back for a little extra freshness too. It really does work and also adds a little moisturizing benefiets to those areas as well.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2006)

I use Secret Platinum Invisible Solid, but I don't have a wetness problem. I've heard Dove is good though.


----------



## dlb04 (Aug 24, 2006)

I used to have super sweaty arm pits and Certain Dri does the trick for me. I've been using it for years. Definitely do not shave right before using it...Ouch!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 24, 2006)

Maybe instead of trying to "cover up" the wetness problem, consult your physician about Botox injections into your armpits. I guess it is a new thing they are doing now to eliminate perfuse sweating. Not sure how long it lasts for, but I think it is a good 6 months.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Certain Dri

Mitchum Original- you put it on before bed after bathing every 2-3 days

Arm &amp; Hammer


----------



## audrey (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tpsyduck* Oh, just a little side note, if I know I'll be outside or running around *Errands* alot in a day, I also take and use the Dove right under my breasts, in between them and make a quick swipe across the bottom of my back for a little extra freshness too. It really does work and also adds a little moisturizing benefiets to those areas as well. Thank you for a very useful tip!


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 24, 2006)

^

^

You're very welcome


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 24, 2006)

Dove is excellent! I have used it for a few years now and I have never ever had it fail me yet!


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 24, 2006)

Used to have the same problem. I'd sweat for no reason. I could be freezing standing outside in the middle of January and my armpits would still be sweating. Certain Dry did the trick. Now I don't even have to use it anymore. I used it for several months (along with another antiperspirant/deodorant during the day just so I would smell nicer). Then one day I realized that I didn't need it anymore. The sweating problem came back once last year, but after a couple nights with CD it's been gone ever since.


----------



## anjanasadil (Aug 25, 2006)

wow, thanks for all of the input everyone! I bought Mitchum today (seeing as how Certain Dri wasn't in stock) so lets see how this goes. If this doesn't work, then i'll have to try out the Certain Dri. Wish me luck!! lol.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 22, 2007)

has anyone tried the botox shots? I've tried Drysol and Certain Dri. The drysol did nothing and the Certain Dri wasn't that great either. I know the botox can get a little expensive so I want to know true accounts of whether it works. Also has anyone used certain Dri on any other areas other than armpits?


----------



## beezleB (Mar 23, 2007)

Secret just came out with a "clinical strength" formula. You put it on at night so it has a chance to soak in. It's supposed to work even if you shower the next morning, then you use a regular deodorant during the daytime. It seems to work ok.


----------



## make79 (Mar 24, 2007)

dcole710 I've used certain dri and drysol on my hands. Didn't work my palms started to peel.


----------



## abaddon248 (Mar 24, 2007)

Certain Dri... i used to have the same problem and avoided wearing long tee shirts in the winter bkuz of it ...kuz i jst hated sweatin that way but wen i started using it...it can b the hottest day out and i wunt sweat a bit..and now they have the AM one that is awesome too...but sometimes i jst lyk using a reg deoderant in the mornings lyk degree..but lately ive been using mitchum unscented...bkuz i hate the smell of deoderant gettin on my shirts under my arm


----------



## katrosier (Mar 24, 2007)

Maxim is a medical strength one for hyperhydrosis it works . A bit too well in my opinion , I dont sweat at all anymore.


----------



## malina (Mar 25, 2007)

I have the same problem. I use Certain Dri but after a few days of not using it I notice I start sweating again. If I use it every night or two then it is great. I have heard of many people that use it for awhile and then never have to use it again. I've been using it for about 2 years and have not had that luxury.

I don't recommend using it within 24 hours of shaving. Yee-ouch!!!


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 25, 2007)

hi ladies, i was the one who posted this thread so i thought i would give an update! i used the Mitchum's for ladies for about 3 weeks with no such luck with reducing underarm wetness. so, then i tried Cerntain Dri...which is WONDERFUL! omg, i cant tell u all how thankful i am that someone invented this. why dont they just put this ingredient in regular anti perpirants? i've been using it for about 5-6 months and haven't had a single day where i sweat through my shirt...or sweat at all! i'm tellin you, i'm DRY no matter what i'm doing durin the day!






as for the botox shots, i havent had any experience with them BUT i was watching Tyra or Oprah one day and she had this lady on the show with a SEVERE sweating problem. she would sweat from everywhere: underarms, hands, feet, back, neck...and Oprah (or Tyra ?) gave her a gift certificate for free botox shots...and as far as i remember, the girl gave an update with great/satisfactory results! hth!


----------



## jen19 (Mar 26, 2007)

iwent thru the same thing with sweating, and let me tell you it was a major problem, especially when you have to get dressed up for work everyday. I read about certain dri in a magazine 3 or 4 years ago, and yes - it is a miracle product - however, some stores sell a generic version, which works just as well for a few bucks less. Just check the ingredients.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a wetness problem too, and I use Adidas for women antiperspirant... on the front it says its supposed to last 48 hours. I don't know about that but it certainly works well for a day haha. They sell it pretty much everywhere.


----------



## xEdenx (Mar 26, 2007)

Certain dry

Honestly this stuff will SAVE YOUR LIFEEEEEEEEE I PROMISE


----------



## usersassychick0 (Mar 26, 2007)

I highly recommend Certain Dri!! You use it at night, and you can use another one in the morning(adidas works well for morning). But it has helped a lot... but the down side is that for the 1st while that you use it, it is very itchy. But it works, i have used it for almost a year and it doesn't itch anymore...


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 26, 2007)

Certain Dri rocks! although i wish it was scented. i'm looking for a nice scented deo now to wear during the day...just to feel fresher.


----------



## David (Mar 27, 2007)

Dove ultimate clear is wonderful. It keeps me dry all day long.


----------



## Helen Claire (Mar 31, 2007)

Certain Dri is awesome, but it's only an antiperspirant, not a deodorant. I also like crystal stick deodorant, but it's only a deodorant, not an antiperspirant. You can also get it in roll-on or spray forms.


----------



## lynnda (Mar 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *beezleB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Secret just came out with a "clinical strength" formula. You put it on at night so it has a chance to soak in. It's supposed to work even if you shower the next morning, then you use a regular deodorant during the daytime. It seems to work ok. I bought the Secret this week and so far so good! If you go to their website you can fill out a survey for a free sample! (full size I think)During the day I wear Secret Platnium soft solid, the best!


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 31, 2007)

Certain Dry works wonders. I used to have the same problem (which thankfully went away). I used to just sweat and sweat and sweat. I could be freezing and sweating. I started using that and within a week it stopped. Just stopped. You do have to put it on at night though - which is a little weird. I would also use a regular deodorant during the day, like Secret - just to have the good smell.


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

Dove


----------



## firstclasssugar (Apr 3, 2007)

Secret has a new concentrated deo. out but I have not tried. I saw it at Walmart next to the certain dry.Anyone try the secret yet?


----------



## tothemax (Apr 4, 2007)

Certain Dri would do it. Use every other day though cuz it sometimes stings very badly for me if i use it everyday


----------



## anjanasadil (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting about the Secret offer on their website, i signed up for it. i cant wait to try it, although i'm very happy with my Certain Dri...however....its HAS been itching me alot lately. it never used to do that before. so i'm thinking the 'skin soothers' in the Secret one are just what i need.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't use it because it's too strong for me- but my mother SWEARS by Mitchum!


----------



## medusa82x (Jul 14, 2007)

maxim is really great although it's a little bit pricey.. Try it!!!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

I use Mitchum... and I love it.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 15, 2007)

Someone has probably already said this, but I didn't read through the replies on this one.

Certain dri. It's a roll on that you can buy at most drug stores. You actually apply it at night before bed, and it actually blocks off the sweat glands from being able to sweat. It's perscription strength, and works VERY VERY well.


----------



## frecklesx (Jul 16, 2007)

Mitchum Original is great! I also really liked the new Secret Clinical Strength. It works so much better than the regular Secret deodorants/antiperspirants.


----------



## vav (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't know if you should do this, but i drink a little less water some hours before i have to go somewhere where i don't want to sweat too much. It's not a healthy option though.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 17, 2007)

I used to not sweat AT ALL. Then all of a sudden a year ago I would sweat for no reason, especially after showers. I bought the Secret Clinical Strength, it's suppposed to be put on at night, but I just use it whenever. I don't have sweat dripping down my side anymore, they get a tiny bit moist after IDK 8 hrs? but then I just put some more on.

Oh, and sometimes I don't want to waste it if I'm just around the house and I'll put on some Dove or Ban or other deodorant and I will start sweating IMMEDIATELY... no joke! So I know Secret works


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 17, 2007)

My sister does long distance running daily, and in the summer she uses unscented Men's Mitchum. She swears it is the only thing which works for her.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 18, 2007)

I have this smae problem!! I have used the Secret Clinical Strength and I didn't like it. It didn't really help me, not to mention it was like $8 and had way less deo than a normal deo does. I used to use Certain Dry and it would keep me dry, but I too got kinda itchy after a long time of using it. I have been using mitchem by itself lately and it has been just ok. I am going to start back on my Certain Dry, esp for when i am in school.


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *littletingoddes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Certain Dri. I may be mistaken, but I think it's the strongest you can use without a prescription. yah this stuff is awesome, i used to have this problem growing up in the awkward stages lol. also drysol.... honestly this stuff worked so well for me i need to use it once every 2 months to stay completly dry

Originally Posted by *anjanasadil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for posting about the Secret offer on their website, i signed up for it. i cant wait to try it, although i'm very happy with my Certain Dri...however....its HAS been itching me alot lately. it never used to do that before. so i'm thinking the 'skin soothers' in the Secret one are just what i need. After the first week of this stuff you do not need to use it daily or even everyother day... you gradually need to use it less and less.. I need to use my drysol once every 2-3 months and thats just to avoid potential wetness... Over using will cause burning, itch and bumps.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Sep 18, 2007)

I had the hyperhydrosis problem for years and then used Drysol which was awesome. After awhile I barely had to use it except during my period.

However, I stink!! I am not sweating at all and I reak!! What is going on? I have tried Mitchums, and I have tried the Drysol again but nothing. It seems like whatever deoderant I use just makes the smell that much worse. I smell when I don't use deoderant and when I do...I don't get it. I wonder if Certain Dri can help with the smell?

Any suggestions??? It's not sweating, it's the smell!


----------



## Nox (Sep 18, 2007)

Lorrine,

Perhaps your body chemistry is such that it either feeds the natural bacteria on your body (that's what causes sweat odor), or that your sweat is excreting an odor from inside your body (could it be what you're injesting... aparagus, specific drugs, garlic).


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dove ...was my miracle, but never tried that Mitchum


----------



## allyoop (Sep 18, 2007)

Lorrinne,

Try deodorant stones - they don't stop sweating, but kill the bacteria that causes the odor

There is also a 'liquid' form but it is called something like liquid deodorant stone.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nox: I am on quite a few antidepressants but have been since I was 18 and never noticed this problem before. It was the hyperhydrosis I had but Drysol cleared that up and now after years of using that I suddenly don't sweat but smell...ugh.

Allyoop: What are the stones you are talking about and where would you find them?


----------



## Nox (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *allyoop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lorrinne, Try deodorant stones - they don't stop sweating, but kill the bacteria that causes the odor

There is also a 'liquid' form but it is called something like liquid deodorant stone.

Do you mean "alum blocks"? That's what I use sometimes or Trader Joe's all natural deoderant. I like it 'cuz it's natural, contains no wax or aluminum compounds. It's a naturally hewn stone.
The liquid I've heard of before also on a news program, but I hear that works a little bit differently than conventional deodorant/antiperspirant. It works to suspend the function of the sweat glands temporarily... I would suppose it works directly on the nerves to cause this reaction.

Another thing that has success for excessive perspiration is botox injections under the arm. It works for about 6-8 months from what I've read in medical literature.


----------



## allyoop (Sep 18, 2007)

Deodorant Stone Thai Best Pure Natural Crystal Deodorant Stones Of America

These are the first ones I found on google - don't know if they sell on this site, but compare prices - it varies a lot from seller to seller

I've read you can pick them up at health food stores.

Alum blocks sound like the same thing - some brands have a deodorant shaped holder, some don't.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *firstclasssugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Secret has a new concentrated deo. out but I have not tried. I saw it at Walmart next to the certain dry.Anyone try the secret yet? Secret Clinical rocks! I'm not sure if that's what you mean, but it does! I've always used their Platinum Invisible Solid (in Glacier Mist), but it didn't seem to work much anymore. So, I finally bought their Clinical Strength, and I LOVE it! Sitting in a house without any AC, you tend to get sweaty... Needless to day, my armpits didn't get stinky! IMHO, the secret to this one is to use two clicks per underarm at night, and another click per underarm each morning. Works like a charm!


----------



## bow_down (Sep 23, 2007)

Drysol anti perspirant is the only thing that has ever worked for me,although it can sting abit upon application.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, I went out and bought the Certain Dri for PM and the Certain Dri AM. So far so good. I don't stink nearly as bad




. I really don't get it though because I had been using Drysol which is 20% aluminum chloride for years because of an excessive sweating problem and that helped with smell too and the Certain Dri PM is only 12% aluminum chloride. I forgot to apply the Certain Dri PM one night and still wore the Certain Dri AM the next day and found I still smelled but not as bad as before Certain Dri. As long as I remember the PM too everything seems fine. It is hard to believe the 12% works better than my prescription strength 20%. Weird.


----------



## tootsieroll (Sep 23, 2007)

I've tried Drysol and it burns a bit. I'm going to try the Secret clinical strength.


----------

